# German Blue Angelfish



## Patton (Dec 27, 2012)

I recently picked up four German Blue Angelfish at my LFS here in Germany, and wanted to know if anybody had any background on this strain?
I've done a Google search, but could not find any info or photos of any that look like mine. I have another question as well. I'm due to move back to the U.S.
at the end of the year, and was wondering if these Blues are common in the U.S. I'd like to have mine shipped to the states, but didn't want to go through all
of the extra expense and trouble if they could be easily replaced after my move. Here's a few photos. Sorry they're not the best pics.
Thank you,
Phil


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

That is a very nice pair of angels, though they seem pretty similar to the blue angels I've seen. I've never heard of the "German Blue" strain before, but new strains pop up so quickly that I often don't find out about them until quite a bit later. Also, having worked at my LFS for a couple of years, it seems to me that most of the fish we got were shipped over from other continents, mainly South America and Europe, so in the end the cost may be around the same, depending on shipping and who you got them from.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue angels are quite available in the US right now, easily ordered online from breeders. Haven't been in a regular fish store in some time so I can't say if they are there, but they are not yet common enough to show up in the chains. One of the premier breeders of blues is actually in the Philipines, and developed what are called Pinoy angels, I think. Some of these are even more blue than your fish.


----------



## Wis-Waterboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Those aren't "German Blue" Angelfish (although anybody that owns fish can call them anything they want) they are Philippine Blue Angelfish. The blue gene was developed by Ken Kennedy in the Philippines. The fish are quite common in the U.S. as it is a relatively new strain and everyone wants to have some. A German Blue Blusher (at least in the U.S.) is a greyish blushing fish with dark or black fins. Nice looking fish by the way.


----------

